# SDL_image/ttf unter Cygwin



## Aiju (1. Juli 2006)

Wie kann ich SDL, SDL_image und SDL_ttf unter Cygwin installieren?
Na gut, SDL ging noch (tarball runterladen, entarren, ./configure, make, make install), doch bei SDL_image (ich brauache nur den PNG Support) und SDL_ttf scheitere ich.
Bei beiden kommt

```
undefined reference to __impure_ptr
```
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das "beheben" kann?
Ich brauche es dringend um Windowsbuilds von meinen Linuxprogrammen zu erzeugen 

Das ganze habe ich schon im Windowsforum gepostet. Doch es gab keine Antworten


----------

